# We now Have Rod and Reel combos now



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Penn Senator combos

12 surf rods Pinnacle 850's, 950's and Viper

6ft Blackfin Master rods

Pinnacle Coastal Power Tip / gimbal

Game Fish 6' Heavy boat rod.

some dip nets and tackle boxes.

I cant compete with WalMart, but mine just might be cheaper....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

:bump


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

one stop shop, buya boat, buy a rod and reel, get the 'puter fixed, go fishin and get the boat serviced when you get back. all at the same place.


----------

